

Tracking Mobile Apps in a World Without UDID - jakeludington
http://www.hasoffers.com/blog/tracking-mobile-ads-world-udid/

======
delightedrobot
Anonymous fingerprinting sounds like a more sensible solution than something
that allows advertisers to build a profile about the user of a phone over time
like UDID.

